# احسن متندى امريكي للهندسة وللهندسه الكيميائيه



## عثمان الراوي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذا احسن منتدى للاسئله والاجوبه الخاصه بالهندسه الكيميائيه

ففيه الاف الاسئله يضعها الطلاب ويتلقون الاجابه من زملائهم

والجميل فيه انه قسم الهندسه الكيميائيه مقسم الى فروع مثل​Chemical plant design & operations
Chemical process engineering
Chemical engineering other topics
Chemical environmental control
Chemical process development
safety Relief Valve engineering (PSV)
Adhesives & sealants engineering
Chemical coatings engineering
Emulsion engineering
Pharmaceutical engineering
Bio fuels/Ethanol engineering and production
Electronic material engineering
Membrane engineering

​ترى متى يصل منتدانا او المنتديات العربيه الخاصه بالهندسه الكيميائيه الى هذا التنوع في التخصصات ضمن المنتديات؟؟؟؟؟؟​http://www.eng-tips.com/threadcategory.cfm?lev2=7​ملاحظة: عليك الاشتراك قبل الدخول الى هذا المنتدى​


----------



## الرئيس (11 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وضاحة (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا


----------



## المهندسه ليى (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وعاشت ايدك
تحياتي..


----------



## mnci (13 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وانا ارى انه موقع carsnology من احسن المواقع الامريكية الهندسية 
وعنوانه 
www.carsnoloy.blogspot.com


----------



## عثمان الراوي (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي انا لم اقل احسن المواقع الهندسيه بل احسن المنتديات لذلك يفضل ان تكون دقيقا في قراءة النص


----------



## علي عبد الرزاق (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا والله كريم


----------



## ابوزوزي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## بشار رائد (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكور وعاشت ايدك
تحياتي..*​


----------



## mnci (18 نوفمبر 2008)

عثمان الراوي قال:


> اخي انا لم اقل احسن المواقع الهندسيه بل احسن المنتديات لذلك يفضل ان تكون دقيقا في قراءة النص


 وما الخطاء يا اخى وهل قمت بوضع موقع ترفيهى هو هندسى ايضا


----------



## anas-taleb (25 أبريل 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (17 مايو 2013)

تسلم ايدك اخي على هذه المشاركة القيمة و حبذا لوا تتحفنا بالمزيد من هذه المواقع المميزة


----------



## صالح سعيدان (23 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حاملة المفاتيح (3 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ABOALSARA (8 يناير 2014)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر جدا


----------



## المهندس فؤاد جبار (17 يناير 2014)

شكرا للافادة


----------



## ahmed abo forn (17 يناير 2014)

شكرا اخى


----------



## khalid elnaji (23 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك و سدد خطاك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (27 فبراير 2014)

قرأت امنيتك متى يصل موقعنا الى هذا المستوى فى الوقت الذى كنت اقرأ فيه وصفة العجينه البيضاء وتم فرد الصفحات لها حتى لم يهتم احد بالرد على الزميل الذى قال انه جربها وبدلا من العجين حصل على شوية ميه - اناشد اصحاب التجارب ان تكون موثقه اوعلى الاقل لها خلفيه علميه وهذا ليس بالكثير على موقع علمى


----------



## maidi (27 فبراير 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> قرأت امنيتك متى يصل موقعنا الى هذا المستوى فى الوقت الذى كنت اقرأ فيه وصفة العجينه البيضاء وتم فرد الصفحات لها حتى لم يهتم احد بالرد على الزميل الذى قال انه جربها وبدلا من العجين حصل على شوية ميه - اناشد اصحاب التجارب ان تكون موثقه اوعلى الاقل لها خلفيه علميه وهذا ليس بالكثير على موقع علمى



هذا صحيح ، لدينا الإمكانية للارتقاء نحو الأفضل ، وأن ندع الجميع بأن لدينا منتديات هندســية تحاكي المنتديات العلمية الأخرى ....... ولكن المشــكلة أن البعض الذي يســأل ليس لديه المعرفة ليدقق بأية معلومة منقولة لهذه الصغحات . هذا الباب مفتوح للجميع ومن أراد أن يأخذ فعليه أن يدقق بالفكرة ، ويبحث عن مرجعية لها في أي حال حال من الأحوال .....


----------

